# Steel Valley Cluster



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Just checking to see if anyone will be showing or competing in the Obedience or agility? I usually go on the first day nut Im short on VK time so Im going on Saturday.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

is this the Canfield show???? I used to go every year with a friend.....not sure if I can handle alot of standing and walking tho....have to see if my Viszla friend is showing

Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> is this the Canfield show???? I used to go every year with a friend.....not sure if I can handle alot of standing and walking tho....have to see if my Viszla friend is showing
> 
> Lee


Yep its the Canfield Show designed to showcase all the miserable summer weather Ohio can have. I have my three legged hunting chair from Cabela's because its a hike there. I think someone should rent scooters or ricshaws! Ive never watched the Vizla's but I try to see the rare or unusual breeds breeds. I want to see Plott hounds.Gotta check the website to see whether any are showing.


----------

